# Compte Developer gratuit et Provioning Portal



## maxilapo (30 Juin 2011)

Bon, question conne :

Est-ce possible d'avoir accès au iPhone Provisioning Portal avec un compte développeur gratuit ?

J'ai créé un certificat sur un bureau mais je ne peux aller m'enregistrer en ligne parce que je ne trouve pas cette partie du site...

Merci beaucoup, je désespère la....


----------



## Rez2a (30 Juin 2011)

Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas eu un compte dév gratuit, mais si ça t'aide voici un screen de ce que j'obtiens sur https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action (là où on arrive juste après s'être loggé dans le iOS Dev Center).
Si tu ne vois pas le Provisioning Portal chez toi, tu as la réponse.
Normalement je pense effectivement que tu n'y as pas accès avec un compte gratuit, à moins d'avoir été invité à rejoindre une Team depuis un autre compte payant.


----------



## maxilapo (30 Juin 2011)

Merci Rez2a, effectivement, la section napparaît pas.

Est-il possible de développer pour iOS sans cela ?
(J'ai téléchargé Xcode et j'ai un iPhone et un iPad pour tester...)


----------



## Rez2a (30 Juin 2011)

Bien sûr ça ne te limite en rien au niveau du SDK, mais par contre, pas de provisioning portal, pas de certificat de dév, et pas de certificat de dév, pas de possibilité d'installer l'appli sur ton iPhone/iPad (cela dit tu as un simulateur d'iPhone/iPad intégré à Xcode qui fonctionne très bien et qui suffit largement à se faire une bonne idée du fonctionnement de l'appli).
Laisse-toi le temps d'apprendre à dév, commence une appli, et si tu vois que ça prend forme et que tu as vraiment besoin de l'installer sur ton device, prends toi un compte développeur à ce moment-là (si tu as vraiment confiance, tu peux toujours envoyer ton code à un développeur qui pourra le compiler en ayant rentré les UDID de tes devices dans son provisioning portal, et il pourra te faire une release que tu installeras via iTunes. Mais bon, faut avoir confiance pour transmettre son projet entier quoi).


----------



## maxilapo (30 Juin 2011)

C'est exactement ce que je voulais entendre !

Je vais donc essayer de faire fonctionner quelque chose sur le simulateur et je prendrai la licence plus tard !

Je ne voudrais pas la gaspiller, 100$ par année quand même...

Merci


----------



## Rez2a (30 Juin 2011)

Je pensais que tu étais déjà au courant  tu peux pas te tromper de toute façon, installe Xcode, créé un nouveau projet, et le iPhone simulator est défini en target par défaut, il te suffira de faire un Cmd+R sur un template par défaut pour te rendre compte que ça marche bien.


----------

